# Dune: Kinostart des Sci-Fi-Epos um fast ein Jahr verschoben



## AndreLinken (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Kinostart des Sci-Fi-Epos um fast ein Jahr verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Kinostart des Sci-Fi-Epos um fast ein Jahr verschoben*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2020)

Nach den Zahlen die bisher bei Tenet herausgekommen sind hatte ich schon damit gerechnet. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## RobinsonOT (6. Oktober 2020)

Nooooo  ...

... aber immerhin müssen wir dann vielleicht nicht so lange auf den zweiten Teil warten.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Oktober 2020)

RobinsonOT schrieb:


> Nooooo  ...
> 
> ... aber immerhin müssen wir dann vielleicht nicht so lange auf den zweiten Teil warten.



Fragt sich nur, wo man das denn guckt. Die SItuation der Kinos ist schlichtweg dramatisch.


----------



## hunterseyes (6. Oktober 2020)

Kino an sich war schon auf dem besten Weg als ausgestorben zu gelten, da hat Corona nur nochmal höflicherweise nachgetreten, um den Prozess zu beschleunigen. Sollten sie lieber als Stream anbieten, dann eben mit 10-20,-€ als Premiere, später dann billiger oder als Lockmittel für die Abomodelle wie Prime oder Netflix.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Oktober 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Kino an sich war schon auf dem besten Weg als ausgestorben zu gelten, da hat Corona nur nochmal höflicherweise nachgetreten, um den Prozess zu beschleunigen. Sollten sie lieber als Stream anbieten, dann eben mit 10-20,-€ als Premiere, später dann billiger oder als Lockmittel für die Abomodelle wie Prime oder Netflix.



Na ja, kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Für mich ist das via Stream/Heimkino zu schauen nie das gleiche wie ein Kinobesuch.


----------



## Frullo (6. Oktober 2020)

F@ck!  Darauf hatte ich mich echt gefreut - nicht zuletzt weil meine Tochter sich bereit erklärt hatte, sich diesen mit mir anzusehen...


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Sollten sie lieber als Stream anbieten, dann eben mit 10-20,-€ als Premiere, später dann billiger oder als Lockmittel für die Abomodelle wie Prime oder Netflix.



Das wäre großartig. Dann wäre er nämlich auch umgehend als Download verfügbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Für mich ist das via Stream/Heimkino zu schauen nie das gleiche wie ein Kinobesuch.


Korrekt. Ich gehe zwar nicht mehr so oft ins Kino wie zu meinen jüngeren Jahren, aber wenn dann ist es eben mit dem Erlebnis-Gefühl verbunden das man dabei sucht. Kino ist immer sowas wie ein Event, das kann zuhause nie zu 100% transportiert werden.

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2020)

damit das Heimkino auch nur annährend wie Kino ist, braucht man aber auch entsprechendes Bild und Sound
und nun, viel Spaß beim Geld ausgeben


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Oktober 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Für mich ist das via Stream/Heimkino zu schauen nie das gleiche wie ein Kinobesuch.


Stimmt, die Atmosphäre ist einfach nicht die Selbe.


Spoiler



Popcorn/Nachogeschmatze, Handys, Gelaber und unruhige Füsse haben schon einen gewissen Mehrwert


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> damit das Heimkino auch nur annährend wie Kino ist, braucht man aber auch entsprechendes Bild und Sound
> und nun, viel Spaß beim Geld ausgeben


Zugegeben, die Bildgröße ist noch verbesserungswürdig, aber der Sound ist deutlich besser als alles was ich im Kino erlebt habe.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Atmosphäre ist einfach nicht die Selbe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich wusste das genau so ein Kommentar kommt.

Und ja, genau das gehört auch dazu. Wenn die Leute schmatzen, schmatz ich einfach zurück. Das gehört zu Atmosphäre.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hmm interessante Entwicklung.
Ich frage mich, wie die Kombination "weniger Kinos + mehr (da zurückgehalten) Filme" sich auf die Spielpläne auswirken wird.
Könnte also sein, daß da manche "floppen" werden, weil die Kinos jeden Film kürzer im Programm halten müßen.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hmm interessante Entwicklung.
> Ich frage mich, wie die Kombination "weniger Kinos + mehr (da zurückgehalten) Filme" sich auf die Spielpläne auswirken wird.
> Könnte also sein, daß da manche "floppen" werden, weil die Kinos jeden Film kürzer im Programm halten müßen.



Abwarten. Einige Filme für 2021 wurden ja auch genau deswegen jetzt schon auf 2022 verschoben um Kollisionen zu vermeiden. Im Prinzip geht (mindestens) ein Kinojahr verloren.


----------



## MrFob (6. Oktober 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Abwarten. Einige Filme für 2021 wurden ja auch genau deswegen jetzt schon auf 2022 verschoben um Kollisionen zu vermeiden. Im Prinzip geht (mindestens) ein Kinojahr verloren.



Was wahrscheinlich auch ganz gut ist weil mit den ganzen Schwierigkeiten bei Drehs/Nachbearbeitung dieses Jahr ansonsten 2021/22 nicht allzu viel kommen wuerde koennte ich mir vorstellen. Wenn man schon ueberlegt, wie viele Serienstaffeln gar nicht oder erst mit sehr viel verspaetung gedreht werden konnten (und ich denke mal aehnliches gilt dann auch fuer Filme) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auf einmal mehr Titel gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Abwarten. Einige Filme für 2021 wurden ja auch genau deswegen jetzt schon auf 2022 verschoben um Kollisionen zu vermeiden. Im Prinzip geht (mindestens) ein Kinojahr verloren.



Dafür kollidiert es 1 Jahr später.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Oktober 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich wusste das genau so ein Kommentar kommt.
> 
> Und ja, genau das gehört auch dazu. Wenn die Leute schmatzen, schmatz ich einfach zurück. Das gehört zu Atmosphäre.


Telefonierst Du dann auch zurück ?
Und was machst Du wenn jemand es "entspannend" findet wenn der von hinten die Absätze gegen Deinen Sitzrücken zu stoßen ?

Solche Leute sind zudem dermaßen Schmerz resistend das man mit guten Zureden leider auch nicht mehr weiter kommt.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2020)

Im Flugzeug habe ich dem dann einfach meine Rückenlehne ins Gesicht gedroschen. Da bin ich dann auch schmerzresistent. Das geht nur leider im Kino nicht.


----------



## McTrevor (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde das schon schade. Der Film hätte mich interessiert. 

Ansonsten bin ich aber kein großer Kinogänger mehr. Was da qualitativ auf die Leinwand kommt ist jetzt seit 20 Jahren schon größtenteils Grütze. Da kann auch kein 3D, (meist grottenschlechtes) CGI und super hektische Cuts drüber hinwegtäuschen.  

Wirkliche Erlebnisse sind selten geworden. Ich denke da an Sachen wie Matrix, LOTR, Dredd oder Mad Max Fury Road. Dann hauen noch Tarantino und Nolan gelegentlich Kracher raus und das war es dann auch schon. Gemessen daran gibt es viel zu viele Kinos. Marketing und Hype-Kampagnen täuschen nur seit Jahren zunehmend weniger erfolgreich darüber hinweg. Mich stört es nicht mal sonderlich, dass ein Kinobesuch zu zweit mal fluffig 50 Euro verbrennt. Mir ist schlicht die Lebenszeit zu schade bei 99% von dem uninspirierten Hollywood-Krempel.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Oktober 2020)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das wäre großartig. Dann wäre er nämlich auch umgehend als Download verfügbar.



Nein das wäre NICHT großartig 

Ich will sowas im Kino sehen, bin eh kein Streaming-Fan, auch wenn ich Disney+ wegen Star Wars und Marvel im Abo hab. 

Auf Netflix/Prime will ich aber weiterhin verzichten


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zugegeben, die Bildgröße ist noch verbesserungswürdig, aber der Sound ist deutlich besser als alles was ich im Kino erlebt habe.



Das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln dass du besseren Sound hast wie Kinos in ihren Premium-Räumen, von den "4D"-Sachen mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2020)

Das ist aber auch immer eine Frage des Kinos. Ein ländliches Dorfkino (technisch etwas zurückgeblieben und falls noch existent) wird von fast jeder Heimkinoanlage ausgestochen.

Ein Besuch in einem Großkino mit Dolby Athmos, 4D vielleicht sogar mittlerweile 8K ist zwar relativ teuer aber dagegen stinkt keine Heimkinoanlage ab. Wie soll die da auch mithalten können.

Wir in Glauchau haben leider schon seit ca. 20 Jahren kein Kino mehr (wenn man von unserem kleinen Clubkino mit überschaubaren Spielplan (bringen mehr Indie-, Kleinproduktionen; so gut wie nie Blockbuster/Triple-A-Produktionen) und unregelmäßigen Terminen einmal absieht.

Nächste Anlaufstellen wären dann Crimmitschau (18 km one Way) Zwickau (17 km one way) und Chemnitz (36 km one way).

Da kann man da nicht mal ein Bier trinken weil man Auto fährt.

Früher wo ich bei der Großmutter in Waldenburg gewohnt hatte (70er Jahre) oder dort zu Besuch war (80er bis 1993) bin ich aus der Haustür raus gerade mal 15-20 m gelaufen und war am Kinoeingang. Das Kino lag im gleichen Innenhof. Dort hab ich ab und zu auch mal ein Plakat abstauben können wenn der Film durch gewesen ist. War eine schöne Zeit. Das Kino ist aber Mitte der 90er auch geschlossen worden. Der Besitzer bekam keinen Nachfolger.

Gut das Kino war ein relativ einfaches. Aber mir war das ausreichend gewesen.  Dort gab es aber auch Bud Spencer/Terence Hill, Top Gun und Co. (die Filme die zu uns in den Osten gekommen sind bzw. kurz nach der Wende) relativ zeitnah. Die Olsenbande auch. Oder Pierre Richard-Filme, Filme mit Alain Delon oder von Belmondo.

Aktuell befürchte ich daß nach dem Tod von Autokinos, Heimkino 3D und dem Sterben der Videotheken nun das generelle Kinosterben eingesetzt hat und dieses jetzt durch Corona zusätzlich noch forciert wird und die Kino-Ära dem Ende zugeht. Ob und wieviele Kinos überleben werden ist imho extrem fraglich. Denn wann wieder „normale“ Verhältnisse herrschen ist ebenso fraglich. Selbst 2021 zweifele ich noch an die Rückkehr einer Normalität. 

Dann wird Streaming diese ablösen. Aber ich hoffe inständig daß die DVD/Bluray nicht das Schicksal teilen.  

Das Ganze hat sicher auch gravierende Folgen für Hollywood und Co. Es werden mit Sicherheit im Zusammenhang mit Corona auch Filmproduzenten/Firmen in dem Zusammenhang über die Klinge springen. Einige Schauspieler sicher auch (am ehesten wohl die am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette aber auch die die ihren gewohnten luxuriösen Lebensstandard aufgrund der ausbleibenden Aufträge nicht mehr halten können). Die Reserven sind je nach Lifestyle und der Dauer der Situation dann auch relativ schnell weg.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Telefonierst Du dann auch zurück ?
> Und was machst Du wenn jemand es "entspannend" findet wenn der von hinten die Absätze gegen Deinen Sitzrücken zu stoßen ?
> 
> Solche Leute sind zudem dermaßen Schmerz resistend das man mit guten Zureden leider auch nicht mehr weiter kommt.



Ein Kino Besuch ist halt eine Ansammlung von Menschen.. Dass es da nicht lautlos zugeht und manchmal nicht konfliktfrei, ist klar.
Das gehört für mich dazu, wobei ich selten mich daran erinnern kann WIRKLICH mal ein Problem gehabt zu haben.
Wenn dann einer mal lauter war oder nervig gelacht hat, dann verknüpfe ich das eher auf Jahre hinaus mit dem spezifischen Film, auch eine Art von Erlebnisspeicherung.. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch immer eine Frage des Kinos. Ein ländliches Dorfkino (technisch etwas zurückgeblieben und falls noch existent) wird von fast jeder Heimkinoanlage ausgestochen.
> 
> Ein Besuch in einem Großkino mit Dolby Athmos, 4D vielleicht sogar mittlerweile 8K ist zwar relativ teuer aber dagegen stinkt keine Heimkinoanlage ab. Wie soll die da auch mithalten können.
> 
> ...



Gut, ich denke das geht vielen ähnlich. Die örtlichen Kinos haben nach und nach schon prä-Corona geschlossen, wobei manche sogar noch technisch aufrüsteten als sie keine Filme mehr auf klassischen Film mehr vom Verleiher bekamen sondern - wie heute üblich - nur noch digital. Wenn es finanziell noch irgendwie weitergegangen wäre, dann fand sich keiner mehr, der den Laden übernehmen wollte. Mittlerweile ist das nächste Kino auch 20-30 KM weit weg. Allerdings sind wir ehrlich gesagt auch schon vorher nicht mehr in die näheren, kleineren Kinos gegangen.. zu groß war der Qualitätsunterschied. Dass man da nix mehr großartig trinken kann, ist klar, aber das Thema ist seit vielen Jahren durch, da muss halt ein "designated driver" ran wenn möglich. 

Ich will mich gar nicht zurückerinnern zu Schulzeiten als es noch ein Ortskino gab in welchen Zustand wir manchmal das Kino verlassen haben..... verbuchen wir das als Jugendsünde.



> Aktuell befürchte ich daß nach dem Tod von Autokinos, Heimkino 3D und dem Sterben der Videotheken nun das generelle Kinosterben eingesetzt hat und dieses jetzt durch Corona zusätzlich noch forciert wird und die Kino-Ära dem Ende zugeht. Ob und wieviele Kinos überleben werden ist imho extrem fraglich. Denn wann wieder „normale“ Verhältnisse herrschen ist ebenso fraglich. Selbst 2021 zweifele ich noch an die Rückkehr einer Normalität.



Ne ordentliche Pandemie dauert 2 Jahre, mit wechselnder Intensität. Aber das ist auch wenig überraschend.  Autokinos erlebten ja sogar durch Corona ein Revival, gab ja diverse Veranstaltungen, einige davon halbwegs regelmäßig, denke aber nicht dass das was dauerhaftes wird.




> Dann wird Streaming diese ablösen. Aber ich hoffe inständig daß die DVD/Bluray nicht das Schicksal teilen.



Das war schon vor Corona mehr oder minder Fakt. Viele Serien erscheinen gar nicht mehr auf Bluray, manchmal noch als DVD Boxen weil günstiger zu produzieren. Das war aber schon vor 2 Jahren so. Die 4K-Blurays sind ja bisher auch irgendwie eher selten anzutreffen, zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmungsblase. Eventuell "Special Interest" für Hardcore Sammler. Insofern ist das Schicksal des Mediums schon klar an die Wand geschrieben.

Da sehe ich paradoxerweise noch eher Überlebenschancen beim Kino als beim Film-Datenträger. Das Kino wird sich schon wieder irgendwie berappeln..  auf niedrigeren Niveau vielleicht, aber ich schätze der Bedarf nach klassischen Kino-Erlebnis ist durchaus noch da, gerade wenn das Gefühl wieder da ist dass "man wieder raus darf", die Überlebenden werden sich dann in der Nische eventuell ganz gut einrichten können. Der Film auf Datenträger, in welcher Form auch immer, ist dann eher noch mehr Nische, das wird dann gehandelt wie früher Laserdiscs, eventuell auch zu entsprechenden Preisen. Das darf sich dann der Sammler auch was kosten lassen wenn die paar übriggebliebenen Presswerke oder was immer dann die Datenträger in welcher Form auch produziert in geringer Auflage herstellt.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2020)

ähm, wenn einer Telefonieren will im Kino, dann geht man raus zum Personal damit die den raus werfen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln dass du besseren Sound hast wie Kinos in ihren Premium-Räumen, von den "4D"-Sachen mal ganz zu schweigen


Ist ja schön wenn man sowas in der Nähe hat, aber ich müßte da für ein Kinobesuch utopische 100Km fahren.
Und ja, örtliche Kinos bei mir stecke ich vom Sound locker in die Tasche.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, wenn einer Telefonieren will im Kino, dann geht man raus zum Personal damit die den raus werfen


Genau, und man hat dann noch mehr vom Film verpasst, eine exzelente Idee !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist ja schön wenn man sowas in der Nähe hat, aber ich müßte da für ein Kinobesuch utopische 100Km fahren.
> Und ja, örtliche Kinos bei mir stecke ich vom Sound locker in die Tasche.


Sind Getränke inklusive wenn ich Tickets bei dir reserviere? ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind Getränke inklusive wenn ich Tickets bei dir reserviere?


Natürlich nur Selbstversorger.
Du willst ernsthaft für ein Filmevent nach Kiel ?

Dann unbedingt das Erlebnis der UFA Kinos und des Cinemaxx mitnehmen welches in den ersten 5 Jahren dermaßen massiv abgebaut hat, damit Du in Punkto schlechte Qualität mitreden kannst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich nur Selbstversorger.
> Du willst ernsthaft für ein Filmevent nach Kiel ?


Für guten Sound ist mir kein Weg zu weit.



Spoiler



Ähhmm, doch. 



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

